# Yoga classes in Dubai??



## Yoga girl (Oct 19, 2008)

HI
can anyone recommend a good place to go to do yoga classes? I used to do Hatha yoga in Italy and would like to take it up again.
I have looked online but didnt find much.

Thanks


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

I cannot personally recommend any classes, but you will find quite a few listed in Time Out.
-


----------



## Taz Mulan (Dec 15, 2008)

Yoga girl said:


> HI
> can anyone recommend a good place to go to do yoga classes? I used to do Hatha yoga in Italy and would like to take it up again.
> I have looked online but didnt find much.
> 
> Thanks



Hi, I found a place that does classes in Marina and other places in Dubai
Bharat Thakur's Artistic Yoga Website

The form of yoga sounds different to Hatha.., I'm checking it out later this week, so will PM you with a report


Taz


----------



## beUself (Dec 24, 2008)

I used to practice yoga in Bikram yoga center located close to the Capital hotel , it's kind of yoga practice in the temperature of 40degree ,people call it hot yoga . It's a gr8 excise N I enjoy a lots , the instructors r from Aus ,Uk ,Canada . they got Pilates as well in the same center .


----------



## sydxbchk06 (Apr 17, 2009)

HI, a great place i go to (and do Hatha) is Gems of Yoga on SZR. 

GEMS OF YOGA

They let you do a trial lesson first at a discounted rate, then if you like it, you can sign up for a 10 lesson pacakge, or 20 (i think). If you do it often enough, you go through it quickly.


----------

